# Τα σύνθετα τού "έχω" με προθέσεις



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

Έκανα έναν κατάλογο με τα κυριότερα ρήματα που έχουμε στη νεοελληνική από σύνθεση τού _*έχω*_ με προθέσεις: 
*αντέχω, απέχω, διακατέχω, εισέχω, εμπεριέχω, ενέχω, εξέχω, επέχω, κατέχω, μετέχω, παραέχω, παρέχω, περιέχω, προεξέχω, προέχει, προσέχω, συμμετέχω, συνέχω, υπερέχω, υπέχω
*
Θέλω να εντοπίσω τις ανωμαλίες στο κλιτικό τους σύστημα, κυρίως στο ότι δεν κάνουν διάκριση αορίστου – παρατατικού από τότε που χάθηκε ο αόριστος _έσχον, παρέσχον_ κ.λπ. έστω κι αν το θέμα του αορίστου εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται από μερικά απ' αυτά π.χ. στην υποτακτική: _να του παράσχει_.


*έχω*, _είχα, να έχω, έχε, οι έχοντες_. (Για τις μετοχές της καθαρεύουσας σε όλα τα ρήματα της ομάδας —_ο έχων, η έχουσα, το έχον_ κτλ— ισχύουν τα γνωστά ως προς τη χρήση τους.)
*αντέχω*, _άντεχα, άντεξα, έχω αντέξει_.
*απέχω*, _απείχα_ (παρατατικός και αόριστος), _απέσχε_ (μόνο το γ΄ ενικό είναι εύχρηστο), _έχω απόσχει, θα απέχω_ (συνέχεια), _θα απόσχω_ (άπαξ), _οι απέχοντες_ (αυτοί που δεν παίρνουν μέρος), _οι αποσχόντες_ (αυτοί που δεν πήραν μέρος).
*διακατέχω*, _διακατείχε_ (παρατατικός που αν χρειαστεί χρησιμοποιείται για τον αόριστο).
*εισέχω* (δεν το έχει το ΛΚΝ! Εύχρηστοι τύποι: _εισέχει, εισέχουν, εισείχε, εισείχαν_)
*εμπεριέχω* βλ. περιέχω.
*ενέχω*, _ενείχα_ (παρατατικός & αόριστος) (π.χ. _H πρότασή του ενέχει δόλο_)
*εξέχω*, _εξείχα_ (π & α), _θα εξέχω, οι εξέχοντες._
*επέχω*, _επείχα, θα επέχει_ (π.χ. _το παρόν επέχει θέση απόδειξης_).
*κατέχω*, _κατείχα_ (και λαϊκό _κάτεχα_), _θα κατέχω, οι κατέχοντες_. Ο λόγιος αόριστος διατηρείται στον τύπο _κατέσχε_ με τη σημασία του νεοελληνικού _κατάσχω_, το οποίο προήλθε από το θέμα του αορίστου του _κατέχω_ (_κατάσχεσα / κατέσχεσα, θα κατάσχω_ (συνέχεια), _θα κατασχέσω_ (άπαξ). Γι’ αυτό, καλύτερα _κατάσχεσε_ αντί για _κατέσχε_.
*μετέχω*, _μετείχα_ (π & α), _μετέσχε_ (μόνο το γ΄ ενικό είναι εύχρηστο — το πληθ. _μετέσχον_ παραπέφτει καθαρευουσιάνικο: προτιμήστε το _μετείχαν_), _έχω μετάσχει, θα μετέχω_ (συνέχεια), _θα μετάσχω_ (άπαξ), _οι μετέχοντες_.
*παραέχω*, _παραείχα._
*παρέχω*, _παρείχα_ (π & α), _παρέσχε_ (μόνο το γ΄ ενικό είναι εύχρηστο — προτιμήστε το _παρείχε_), _έχω παράσχει, θα παρέχω_ (συνέχεια), _θα παράσχω_ (άπαξ), _οι παρέχοντες_. Οι τύποι με –ξ– (_θα παρέξει, να παρέξουν_ κ.ά.) παραμένουν αφορεσμένοι.
*περιέχω*, _περιείχα_ (π & α), _θα περιέχει._
*προεξέχω*, _προεξείχα, προεξέχοντα δόντια_.
*προέχει* / _προέχουν, προείχε / προείχαν_ (π.χ. _προείχαν άλλα θέματα_).
*προσέχω*, _πρόσεχα, πρόσεξα, έχω προσέξει_.
*συμμετέχω* (σαν το _μετέχω_): _συμμετείχα_ (π & α), _συμμετέσχε_ (μόνο το γ΄ ενικό είναι εύχρηστο — το πληθ. _συμμετέσχον_ παραπέφτει καθαρευουσιάνικο: προτιμήστε το _συμμετείχαν_), _έχω συμμετάσχει, θα συμμετέχω_ (συνέχεια), _θα συμμετάσχω_ (άπαξ), _οι συμμετέχοντες_ (αυτοί που παίρνουν μέρος), _οι συμμετασχόντες_ (αυτοί που πήραν μέρος).
*συνέχω*, _συνείχα_ (π & α) (π.χ. _η οργή που τον συνέχει_, «διακατέχει» | _το όραμα που τους συνέχει_, «συνδέει»).
*υπερέχω*, _υπερείχα_ (π & α).
*υπέχω*, _υπείχα_ (π & α) (π.χ. _υπέχει ευθύνη_ = έχει ευθύνη).

Άρα, χονδρικά μπορούμε να χωρίσουμε αυτά τα ρήματα σε 3 κατηγορίες:

Το _αντέχω_ και το _προσέχω_, που πιστεύουν σε δικό τους θεό.
Τα ρήματα με τις λιγότερες ελλείψεις, που αξιοποιούν τον τύπο με –σχ– σε μέλλοντα κτλ.: _απέχω_ (_θα απόσχω_), _μετέχω & συμμετέχω_ (_θα συμ/μετάσχω_), _παρέχω_ (_θα παράσχω_).
Τα ρήματα που δεν έχουν τύπους με –σχ–: _διακατέχω, εισέχω, εμπεριέχω, ενέχω, εξέχω, κατέχω, παραέχω, περιέχω, προεξέχω, προέχει, συνέχω, υπερέχω, υπέχω_.


Τη συνέχεια την ξέρετε: διορθώσεις, συμπληρώσεις, γκρίνιες, τρολαρίσματα, γιουτιουμπάκια…


----------



## UsualSuspect (Oct 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> *συμμετέχω* (σαν το _μετέχω_): _συμμετείχα_ (π & α), _συμμετέσχε_ (μόνο το γ΄ ενικό είναι εύχρηστο — το πληθ. _συμμετέσχον_ παραπέφτει καθαρευουσιάνικο: προτιμήστε το _συμμετείχαν_), _έχω συμμετάσχει, θα συμμετέχω_ (συνέχεια), _θα συμμετάσχω_ (άπαξ), _οι συμμετέχοντες_ (αυτοί που παίρνουν μέρος), _οι συμμετασχόντες_ (αυτοί που πήραν μέρος).



'Οπως λέει νομίζω ο Τριανταφυλλίδης στη Γραμματική του, για τον αόριστο "συμμετέσχον " καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιούμε την περίφραση "έλαβα μέρος". Προτιμώ τη λύση αυτή από τον παρατατικό "συμμετείχα".


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι απεχθάνομαι το «έλαβα μέρος» (μα είπε τέτοιο πράγμα ο Τριανταφυλλίδης;). Ταυτόχρονα δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι τόσο προβληματικός ο διπλός ρόλος του _συμμετείχα_ όσο είναι τού _παρείχα_.


----------

